# SIG P238 Problems/Advice welcome



## Catahoula (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi All,
I'm new to this forum so forgive me if I'm not in tune with all the lingo. I have multiple guns so not such the novice either. 

So I did my research (YouTube etc..) and decided to spend my money on the SIG .380 aka P238. I was amazed how it jammed (50 rounds) and when I went to clear one, the pin fell out and the slide came off. At the range feeling really dumb. (Range Rounds) So I brought it back to the store before sending back to SIG. It worked fine of course. 

So what I did (I do not advise may void warranty) Advice for those who are scratching their heads:
1) Pull that hammer back like a Glock, don't baby it just because it's small. (one of my issues)
2) I don't care what the gun shop says... I could see marks on the slide where it hit the clip (Black divots). I used 400 grain sandpaper on the marks and slide to smooth it out. (This is where you may not want to go). Don't go crazy, polish don't destroy a barrel!
3) Springs (from what I've read) order the 3 pack from SIG. They sell them in 3 for a reason I imagine.
4) Hollow points: Hornady Critical Defense. Arrow shape with a rubber/plastic plug in the tip (cycles fine)
5) In waste holster: I really like the Cardini (non-leather) found on Amazon for cheap
6) Cautious of hand placement (not my issue but still an issue for some)

So if you agree, have advise, or think I'm nutty.. Feel free to respond. Weapon now cycles fine with all amo but I have not hit the range yet! Keep ya posted.


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 25, 2014)

PS - does anybody know how the leather holster works (came with it)? Up side down?


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 25, 2014)

Update:

So I went to the range today and the P238 was flawless.

I did polish the slide and replaced the spring (just in case). I think the issue was in the slide.

Works great and I now have zero fears of carrying this. Hope this helps, happy SIG owner. Sucks I had to do some mods but minor and cheap.


----------



## Catahoula (Apr 25, 2014)

PS that ridiculous gun holster is for the pocket.... um way to big!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's not a great idea, to carry a single-action semi-auto with a safety lever in a pocket holster, even if the holster covers the pistol's safety.
It's just too easy for pocket material, or even mere in-the-pocket jiggling, to move the safety lever to its "off" position—and you'd never know it until it's too late.
Further, it's difficult enough to get a pistol out of your pocket, without also worrying whether your presentation move has prematurely pushed the safety to "off."


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Catahoula said:


> 1) Pull that hammer back like a Glock, don't baby it just because it's small. (one of my issues)


I believe you meant to say slide.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Just bought a P238 for my wife and, so far, it has performed flawlessly. She loves the way it shoots and carries it everyday in her gun purse. BTW very accurate for a small gun.


----------



## pilote (May 30, 2014)

...i just love my new p238...i finally got a chance to break its maiden at the range today...it is as advertised; very light recoil, making it really fun to shoot...only 100rnds, but no issues...i do need lots of range time to become confident with it...


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

I have the P238 HD model..which is double stainless which is double heavy !.weights 20oz where the others only weight 15.5oz..makes a big differance...If you are going to pocket carry I advise against the " HD" model...gun shoots flawlessly by the way...


----------

